# would you please work on a Navian....??



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

repaired a 80 gallon electric water heater in a beauty salon about 2 years ago... gave them a price for 2 --80s next to each other in laundry pans to take care of their peak demand....

and I have never heard back from them.... ok 

then Friday afternoon they call me all in a tizzy cause they dont have hot water again... I figure the SS heavy duty elements I put in the unit must have worked themselves to death....

I give them a call thinking it would be an easy afternoon repair ... 
Instead of installing the 2 80 gallon electric heaters I quoted them at 1900, they instead ran a gas line in and installed a NAVIAN TANKLESS water heater *that has just gone out for the second time in 6 months..:laughing::laughing: *

The person who did the work was out of business now and they needed it fixed asap:laughing::laughing: 

So, .......Just to be an a-hole, .......I asked them if they had read my web site and seen what I thought of tankless heaters...?? and did they find which category numbers their troubles fell under???

I called around for them and found someone else that claimed to work on them.... 

and maybe they might show up sometime in the next weeK.....:thumbup::laughing:


even though the girls were pretty smoking hot that worked in this place, I had a busy afternooon and did not want to deal with a day --killing job like that one...... 


So does anyone know how hard it is to work on those Navians. ??...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Go to the site. Call tech support. Have a elec. Tester with you.

Wait on hold for a while. Talk to tech support. Try to diagnose.

Wait for parts in mail. 

Return to install parts.

Pray that it fixed it. If not........

Repeat step one.



Or install a Bradford.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Even if u know what the problem is they won't give u parts numbers unless they walk through the diagnose with u


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

I like tankless when jobsite conditions make it a good choice. Beauty salon would be a good choice. Would have STRONGLY suggested TWO units that alternate so one unit going down doesn't affect business.

wookie


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*two units*



wookie said:


> I like tankless when jobsite conditions make it a good choice. Beauty salon would be a good choice. Would have STRONGLY suggested TWO units that alternate so one unit going down doesn't affect business.
> 
> wookie


 
you can strongly recommend anything that you want to...

they cried about the bill for just repairing the 80 gallon electric water heater 2 years ago........:blink::blink:

and they almost had a heart attack to even consider my price for 2 80s and a simmons mixing valve....:laughing:

their is no way in hell they would put 2 units in parallell
to take care of their demand..... 

I know that they have no water conditioner, being a beauty salon, and I know that it has probably limed up by now... being the fact water here isa bout 22 parts hard..





 they have *gone green * just like they wanted to, 
and now they got exactly what they deserved...

I am not gonna step foot in that place ever again..........

they can pound green rocks.....:yes:.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the Navians are crap -- Particularly the ones with the stainless circ bottle.

I feel Okay with the Rinnai's -- But I have no issues whatsoever with the Takagi's.

The Takagi's are bullet proof.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I find it hard to believe that in all of Indianapolis that there is not a outlet for Navien parts, but who knows, I know Fort Wayne is slim.

As for working on it, why not? Make some money, if you are available, but I doubt you are. Way I see it, I am just getting started and they are the future, so I need to get familiar with them. I appreciate being able to make money with things I am more comfortable with, but. 

Are they really that hard to work on? Take a few readings, call tech support and your good to go. I've seen the inside of a Navien, and it looked much less complicated than a typical Rinnai, or Noritz.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I never even heard of those tanklesses, of course we have very few tanklesses here the hard water here reeks havoc on them, altough reems seem to do pretty good here, also barely anyone has nat gas or propane here except for restaraunts and still i see very few tanklesses, mostly reems is what I see.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I never had good experiences with beauty salons.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumber said:


> I never had good experiences with beauty salons.



You still mad about that haircut? She thought you said Mohawk, not mullet. :laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plumber said:


> I never had good experiences with beauty salons.


Oh I got a story.....salon with beautiful girls ( I was young, married, in control sort of and yet intimidated )...everything was going wrong, the toilet was a weeper, I couldnt stop the trap leak on a shampoo bowl where they were working close, so I used siliconecry: it caught up with me ), I broke some glass shelves stored behind a dryer that I was running a vent for..( I was an apprentice and didnt know much )....the bill got high and when I got back to the shop the boss was arguing with her on the phone trying to defend me, and then she told him everything and he gave me the look ..yes the look. 

He was a big Italian and started in on me and I said you promised me a raise...I couldnt believe I said it...I felt literal wind come out of him when he said what gaul......he said I was going to go back there and satisfy them and they were going to have to call him personally. I went by that night and the owner(young, beautiful babe ) was on fire mad. I walked in, her boyfriend was the plumber who put the toilet in and I told him it was a weeper...and he was nice enough to believe me....then I looked at her, she wouldnt look at me, and I said she was going to have to call my boss and tell him she was satisfied when I was done...to which the boyfriend broke out laughing.

Next day I brought candy, donuts and we made peace.......definitely an unforgettable moment in my plumbing life.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you seem to be well liked*



Indie said:


> I find it hard to believe that in all of Indianapolis that there is not a outlet for Navien parts, but who knows, I know Fort Wayne is slim.
> 
> As for working on it, why not? Make some money, if you are available, but I doubt you are. Way I see it, I am just getting started and they are the future, so I need to get familiar with them. I appreciate being able to make money with things I am more comfortable with, but.
> 
> Are they really that hard to work on? Take a few readings, call tech support and your good to go. I've seen the inside of a Navien, and it looked much less complicated than a typical Rinnai, or Noritz.


I find it hard to go back into a situation after they refused to take my advice in the first place.... It sort of 
makes me feel like a chump to even waste my time with them.

that brand sucks, and they are gonna find out the hard way
......and why try to rescue them when the only reason that they are calling you in the first place is you are their very last resort...:no::no:







INDY you seem to be getting pretty popular on the zone lately
maybe you ought to get rid of the O.J Simpson avatar.:laughing:

I can just feel the love just oozing out alll over this thread....... what did you do to piss off all theses people ?????

you have a special talent and gift, .....I guess...:laughing::laughing:....



did you ever get hold of the person in 
Fort wayen I recommended to you??


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have installed 4 Naviens and I have not had any trouble out of them. On the other hand you could not give me a Takagi.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The only good thing about tankless heaters is home owners are going to pull of the cover, then call a plumber.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> On the other hand you could not give me a Takagi.


Fair enough.

Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are all trouble*

:blink:


Widdershins said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Would you care to elaborate?


 
its pretty funny, one guy swears by the rannia, another likes the takagi, and another likes the navian.
others like nortz.... 

personally, I think that they will all eventually be trouble and they are all junk......

one thing for sure is the plumbing supply houses in this town have been playing a game of m "musical chairs" switching from one brand to another for the past 10 years... 
 The big supply house in town first had the Nortz, then switched to the takagi, then dumped takgai for the rannia... and now is keeping the rannia but adding on the navian,,,,,.:blink::blink::blink: Back in 2001 they literally gave me a Nortz new in the box for 50 bucks...they just wanted to unload it... 
.. I still have it sitting new in the box on a shelf ...

without a water softener in this area they are all gonna be junk in about 3 years.......limed up junk.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Would you care to elaborate?


Two of the Marketplace grills here have them and I work on them all the time. Generally the problems are from scale buildup in the control valves. I flush them with CLR every 6 months and both stores have softners. I use CLR for the flush because that is what the nice South African sounding gentleman at Takagi says to use. It is hell on Little Giant pumps.

The oldest MarketPlace in our area has 2 Rinnais. I have never flushed them or had to service them in any way. Come to think of it I have never had to work on a Rinnai, other than replacing the T&P valve. 

One of the Naviens I installed in a old laundry mat, stops working about every six months because the air inlet screen gets clogged with lint. I stop in there every 3 months and clean the filter.

I have had bad experiences with Takagi and Bosch. I have never had any issues with Navien or Rinnai. I installed a Rheem a while back and it seems OK so far.

As much as I like Rinnai, I push the Navien more. I find it is easier to sell a unit that vents with pvc as opposed to the $30 bucks a foot for the Rinnai vent material.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe bosch is a rheem.
Of course they will fail everything fails.

After ten years it is easier to replace a gas valve and heat exchanger than it is to replace a tank on a bradford white.

Plus we can set up yearly flush, there r not enough oppurtunities for preventative maintenance in plumbing (not considering hydronic heat)

There r applications where tankless is the best choice, to not recognize it is only being under educated or scared.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

beachplumber said:


> I believe bosch is a rheem.


Could be, I know the Rheem tankless is made by Paloma. I have heard that Thermador builds the Bosch units. I believe Themador is part of the Bosch company.

Does Bosch own Paloma?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I find it hard to go back into a situation after they refused to take my advice in the first place.... It sort of
> makes me feel like a chump to even waste my time with them.
> 
> that brand sucks, and they are gonna find out the hard way
> ...


I could not get to him, so I did not bother to waste his time with a phone call. Funny the opportunities that come in when your busy. This week should be a good one. Hopefully wrap some up and get checks. 

I agree that once that bridge has burned that you should not go back, especially with the bias that you do not want to repair the unit. No disrespect intended, my comment was just about making some green. 

As for the popularity, well some people just don't get along with others. It should be obvious its not just me. :laughing:

Maybe a new avatar is in order. :yes:

Let me google that.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Being the popular kid isn,t everything indi.

Most i know ended up drunks working at the local mill till they got layed off and can,t pay there child support.

But they could sure shoot a three pointer


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont it make you feel good*



beachplumber said:


> Being the popular kid isn,t everything indi.
> 
> Most i know ended up drunks working at the local mill till they got layed off and can,t pay there child support.
> 
> But they could sure shoot a three pointer


 
being popular for a few years in highschool is nothing but an illusion that tricks you into thinking you walk on water...then you usually drown later on in life.


dont it make you feel good to see all the bullies, 
jocks, home comming kings --queens ect in high school fall flat on their faces later on in life......:yes:

I had the pleasure to ask one recently....
how does it feel to know you peaked in high school??:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> being popular for a few years in highschool is nothing but an illusion that tricks you into thinking you walk on water...then you usually drown later on in life.
> 
> 
> dont it make you feel good to see all the bullies,
> ...



Wow, 
you got a mean streak in ya!:jester:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks*



422 plumber said:


> Wow,
> you got a mean streak in ya!:jester:


well, the fellow was a conceited bully and card cheat. back in high school. and of course he never took on someone that he did not have at least
125 lbs on...


now the fellow now is an old broken down drunk and owed me $300.
and he was drunk on the phone while we were argueing
about the money he owed me for plumbing services


I feel he had it comming...:yes::yes:...
and it went a little further than that.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> its pretty funny, one guy swears by the rannia, another likes the takagi, and another likes the navian.
> ...


I haven't heard of any of those but I have heard of Noritz, Rinnai, Takagi and Navien.:whistling2:


----------

